# Sensitive question..



## JaneMBE (13 February 2007)

sorry if I upset anyone here...
If a small pony was buried in the ground, how long would the body take to decompose....?

I do have a reason for asking but would rather not bring it to the forum as such.  (but you can pm if you prefer to answer privately)

sorry  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 but it is important


----------



## _OC_ (13 February 2007)

Em....see what you mean.....sorry would be clueless......a very tricky post!


----------



## The Virgin Dubble (13 February 2007)

I would say it depends if it was well 'limed' at the time of burial....


----------



## SydneyB (13 February 2007)

That depends on so many things. What soil, the season, the state of the body when it was buried etc.


----------



## Christmas_Kate (13 February 2007)

I am guessing about 10 years to fully decompose. A human body takes so many years before they're allowed to dig up the site.

I think, so don't take it as gospel. Only because OH and I were discussing decomposing bodies the other day and he mentioned something about 10 years. (don't ask...)


----------



## Thunder (13 February 2007)

I think it would vary on the type of soil and the conditions.

A body decomposes in air twices as fast than in water and 4 times as fast as when buried.

Within a year if the body was left in the soil and not in a box then it would be pretty much reduced to a skeleton, although it would take a further 50 years for the bones to dry out.

Note must be made that the burial of horses is not easy. They must be buried at a depth of at least 15ft and away from water courses. Foot and Mouth has banned the burial of all farm animals except pets - indeed I know a few farmers who have several hundred pet sheep!


----------



## lexiedhb (13 February 2007)

Yeah the bones would take forever to decompose completely!


----------



## Super_Kat (13 February 2007)

Look at dinosaurs......the bones are still in the gorund an going strong millions of years later!


----------



## Llwyncwn (13 February 2007)

We burried Harry Boy at the end of July last year.  We noticed just before Christmas that the grave had 'sunk' - dont know if that is any help to you.


----------



## JaneMBE (13 February 2007)

Maybe.... actually, yes, it does help. Thank you


----------



## GTs (14 February 2007)

To just the bones I think it is a year - we were talking about burrying a horses head so we had skull!


----------



## Tia (14 February 2007)

Yes our grave in my back woods also sunk within about 5 or 6 months.  One of our mare's was buried back in the summer and we left a mound of about 5ft above her; this has significantly sunk and there is only a slight mound of about 2 to 3 ft now.


----------



## Kreios (4 June 2007)

Have you burried your pony yet? where abouts did you bury them? did you put a marker stone? it's so sad when thy pass on isnt it? My lads gonna get the works when he passes on


----------



## MurphysMinder (4 June 2007)

Our old pony ws buried in October 2005,  mound was about 3-4ft and has now sunk to about 1 foot.


----------

